# Favoride & Uber/Lyft



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey all

So I signed up for Favoride (http://www.favoride.us/), however I am not sure I understand how it all works exactly. I understand the requesting a ride and accepting a ride, but how is it exactly possible to complete the trip using Uber/Lyft and get paid?

Thanks


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I just watched the videos, and there's no mention of how you get paid at all...

EDIT: I just signed up with a burner number... Not much more info there. Seems like you schedule using favoride and when you meet your rider you have them ping you using Uber or Lyft...

it's basically a ride scheduling/reminder service...


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's a quick how-to info page http://www.favoride.us/how-to-use/


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Yea, I read that and it is also my thinking.
So basically the pax needs to do two things: schedule the ride by text, once the driver meets the pax, the pax makes the uber/lyft request and driver accepts.....Too complex for many pax me thinks......Now if Favoride was connected to Uber/Lyft thru API....


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

avguste said:


> Yea, I read that and it is also my thinking.
> So basically the pax needs to do two things: schedule the ride by text, once the driver meets the pax, the pax makes the uber/lyft request and driver accepts.....Too complex for many pax me thinks......Now if Favoride was connected to Uber/Lyft thru API....


Yeah, it's too much going on at once, plus all the commands are clunky... Good idea, poor execution.

I've often wondered about how I could give pax a number they could get me on, but this is far too complicated


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

When ordering Lyft cards, I saw an option to provide your number.


----------



## Theuz (Dec 23, 2015)

avguste said:


> When ordering Lyft cards, I saw an option to provide your number.


The idea is great but this company is REDCAP ,people and same owner, they suck advertising ...how many people know RedCap...??? "exactly "..
Keep updates for rideshare companies.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Theuz said:


> The idea is great but this company is REDCAP, people and same owner, they suck at advertising... How many people know RedCap...??? "Exactly "...


Was just searching through UberPeople to find threads/posts on RedCap. Not too much there. They are re-upping out here in a big way, I am considering giving it a whirl.

http://pages.myredcap.com/what-is-redcap/

A big part of their renewed pitch is car dealerships. Picking up/returning serviced vehicles to customers, and-or bringing a dealership vehicle over remotely to someone so they can test drive there, rather than having to come to a dealership.

http://www.getredcap.com/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like yet another app trying to piggy back off uber to make some dough..


----------

